# 30GB iPod for less than $250??



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy a BRAND NEW ipod for less than $250 US DOLLARS??

I've looked in a lot of places, in stores and online and its pretty much the same everywhere. People even sell the used ones on ebay for 230. Can someone help me buy one for christmas??

thanx


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

CALPOLY said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy a BRAND NEW ipod for less than $250 US DOLLARS??


The market sets the price. That is Econ 101. If you can find one for substantially less than the going market price you have either found a sucker or a distributor of stolen goods. Caveat emptor.


----------



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

^^ LoL 

yea thats what i was thinking.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You might check on Apple's site frequently to see if there are any refurbished units available.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

ask a friend to buy one, scratch it a little, then ask to buy if off them (name your price)


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Now thats utterly brilliant---thanks for that.


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

keep looking on apples site for refurb iPods. I just looked now but there arent any ipod videos. I got a 30 GB iPod this summer (refurb) for $179 and they have the same warranty as the brand new ones.


----------



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

guilo said:


> keep looking on apples site for refurb iPods. I just looked now but there arent any ipod videos. I got a 30 GB iPod this summer (refurb) for $179 and they have the same warranty as the brand new ones.


yea i've been looking and they havent brought any in a while.

Does ANYONE know if i buy from COSTCO, would the apple warranty still cover it???


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Is Costco an Authorized Apple dealer? If so, why would the warranty not apply?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

yes it would.


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

here you go..

http://dealmac.com/deals/Refurbished-Apple-i-Pod-video-30-GB-MP3-Player-from-200-shipped/143052.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Apple sells the 30 GB for $249.00.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...3&nclm=iPod&wosid=Wj2bhRBPku5h3deeLhN1DTNZ8GO


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

If you are a college student, you will also benefit from the Apple for Education discount.


----------



## DestructionX (Dec 10, 2006)

Try froogle. I've found vidwo iPods for under $200 there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yankee Rose said:


> If you are a college student, you will also benefit from the Apple for Education discount.


I don't think they are doing it for the iPod.

Here they have great deals http://www.journeyed.com/itemDetail.asp?ItmNo=27798566 and it is only $1.00 less then at Apple store.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

hewee said:


> I don't think they are doing it for the iPod.


Hi Hewee ... yes, it applies to the iPods as well. That is how I purchased all four of my iPods. ... That discount can be a BAD thing!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yankee Rose said:


> Hi Hewee ... yes, it applies to the iPods as well. That is how I purchased all four of my iPods. ... That discount can be a BAD thing!


Ok I guess blocking cookies with the newer better setting I have so I don't have to clean up keep me from getting the right page because I did not see any price change.
I like my cookie setting I have now but if a site really want to use one for things like this and they don't pop up saying they need to set a cookie etc to let you know then you get what I did and that was the same page without the price breaks.

OK I just tried again and the cost of the ipods do not change but most everything else cost less.


----------

